# Stuck bellhousing bolt



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

Trying to swap trannys in my 90 HB and Ive run into a bellhousing bolt that is stupid tight. Ive heated it, hit it with the impact over and over and it wont budge. Did the bellhousing bolts come from factory torqued to a crazy torque spec?

Ive got one more idea and that is to cut the exhaust pipe and get my cheater in there. If that doesnt work, I get to pull it all out. Oh joy.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

drill off the head of the bolt


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

IF you can get an air impact wrench in there, it'll get it off real easy. Use a wrench that has at least a 300 ft-lb troque rating.


----------



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

rogoman said:


> IF you can get an air impact wrench in there, it'll get it off real easy. Use a wrench that has at least a 300 ft-lb troque rating.



Umm no. See my first post. Already did that. No frickin way a bellhousing bolt should be this tight.


----------



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

dvdswanson said:


> drill off the head of the bolt



No way to get to it. Wish I could, Id cut it with a torch.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

r u turning it the right way?

also turn it back the other way to see if you can get it to break free...

carefully..


----------



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

zanegrey said:


> r u turning it the right way?
> 
> also turn it back the other way to see if you can get it to break free...
> 
> carefully..


Ummm, yes. Im turning it the right flippin way. I dont give a rats behind if it breaks, I'll deal with that later. Cant even get it to break. If you havent been under one before there isnt a whole lot of room to work with on the top bolts.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

drop the back of the tranny and get it from underneath


----------



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

zanegrey said:


> drop the back of the tranny and get it from underneath


Umm, ya think? The tranny is out except for the 2 top bolts. Still not much room to work with.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u r the one with the problem and now u are being crappy about it ...

non gratis...


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Drill it like the guy said above. Too muck muscle might break the trans. The heat from the drill bit, might also break it loose where it's gualded to the tranny. Put at least one lower bolt back in, and get it straight with the block.
Good Luck


----------



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

brookwood61 said:


> Drill it like the guy said above. Too muck muscle might break the trans. The heat from the drill bit, might also break it loose where it's gualded to the tranny. Put at least one lower bolt back in, and get it straight with the block.
> Good Luck




I'll give it a shot. I really dont think I can get a drill up in there, but I'll see.

Thanks


----------



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

zanegrey said:


> u r the one with the problem and now u are being crappy about it ...
> 
> non gratis...


Read back over your posts hoss. Very elementary to say the least.
I said there isnt much room underneath, you say to get underneath. WTH??

Back to the lincoln logs buddy.


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

Mr. Vonhossman, I understand your agrivated with your tranny, but dont take it out on these people who are trying to help you.


----------



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

pisnnisn said:


> Mr. Vonhossman, I understand your agrivated with your tranny, but dont take it out on these people who are trying to help you.


Mr. Pisshead,

I didnt take it out on the people with good advice. I did take it out on the guy who made elementary and condiscending remarks, as you put it.

Camshaft waiting for you in NE Oklahoma.

By the way my email is [email protected]

Drop me a line, ya big pimp.


----------



## Von (Aug 3, 2005)

No need to worry about me anymore on this board. Time to improve the old Nissan and stick a SBC in it. Better mileage and maybe some power to boot!!!

Bye Bye. Good riddance Mr. Pisshead!!!


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

On my 89 HB there is a metal plate under the carpeting on top of the transmission tunnel that is held in with about 8 screws. With it out you have a straight shot at the top bolts with a long extension and breaker bar.


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

sure buddy, im on my way. Ps. if you talk to any certified nissan mechanic with half a brain they will tell you that the oem cam is fairly aggressive as it sits so why change something that works so well. have fun regrinding your perfect cam.


----------



## nolatruck (Mar 8, 2010)

any trick to getting that top-most bolt on the bell housing off on a 96 2x4 manual? i've see-sawed the engine back and forth and still can't get a small wrench in with enough room to move it. this is ridiculous...


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

throw away your crappy impact gun and buy a good one, in the mean time i had the same problem, it wasn't easy but i maneuvered a 5 foot pipe on a ratchet wrench with an array of extensions and ujoints and torqued it off.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

in an extreme case i remove both motor mounts and there brackets..

with a lift then lower the engine...


----------

